# Avatar problems?



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

So I went to change my avatar today and I seem to be having issues.

It keeps telling me invalid file. The file size is 150x150 and only 39kb. I tried pulling it from my pc & from my website... I tried changing the name, changing the size. I deleted my old avatar... Do I have user issues or is anyone else having problems?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm having the same problem. I'm avatarless over here! I feel _so_ naked! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Is it an animated one? If so thats why because this is like the only site that doesn't allow animated avatar's.

What file type is it? Like bmp and stuff like that.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Nope not animated, just a plain old jpg file. I was wondering if it was just me or perhaps it could have something to do with the server move we just had maybe. Looks like Dr House is having the same problem sooooo anyone else?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

could be server problems or they reduced the file types allowed or something.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Durb you wanna see if you can change yours? Of course... then you might get stuck without heheh.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Nope, I like my evil closet monkey. lmao


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

:lol: Oki then!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I will look into this..


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Shaggy!


----------

